
Twitter reinstates Richard Spencer's account - shakil
http://www.vox.com/culture/2016/12/11/13911182/twitter-ban-richard-spencer-alt-right
======
jjaredsimpson
This just seems like ill-advised monday morning quarterbacking. The left is
outraged that Trump won because they genuinely believe it would never happen.
So instead of looking forward, defining issues, and pursuing the next 270+
electoral votes; they call everyone who supported Trump a racist, and call for
silencing of minority opinion.

~~~
kafkaesq
Hmm. Did you get the part in the article about:

 _Twitter banned Spencer for having too many accounts — not for the content of
those accounts_

?

